# My apple snail



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

One of my apple snails just climbed out of the tank and fell on the floor!

The tank has a cover on it, but he managed to get out through the opening for the filter.

I looked in the tank and saw it was missing a snail, it was really weird. Then I just find him on the floor...

Closed up his shell real tight, assuming it's to keep moisture in. Poor guy is traumatized, but fortunatly, he lived.


So a warning to any apple snail owners.. they like to climb


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My female snail did the same thing a few months ago. It was several days before I finally found her by pure chance inside the paper shredder that sits next to the desk on the floor. She could not have fallen into it since it has a lid. So she must have climbed into it which is why I did not even think to look there at first. She survived as well. That was the second time she tried to escape. I then put her into a different tank where the water level was a little lower and covered the filter opening with a taped on plastic card. A couple of days later I found an egg cluster under the tank lid.


----------

